# Eos R focus guide with Zeiss Ze lenses



## Markodmako (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello everyone. I was just wondering if the EOS R’s manual focus assist (the aligning of guidelines, not the focus peaking) works with zeiss ze lenses. Thank you.


----------



## padam (Mar 22, 2019)

EOS R with adapted manual lenses


I'm using adapted manual Nikon mount lenses (Zeiss ZF.2) on the Canon EOS R. I also do this on an A7III. I'm struggling with the Canon because of a...



www.fredmiranda.com





According to this thread, yes, it does work.


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Mar 25, 2019)

Adapted lenses, with no electrical connection DO NOT HAVE FOCUS GUIDE capability. They only have peaking capability. I have an R, I have Nikkors and I have an F to EF ring. No "triangles"

It has been said, that an adapter with the right "chip" to fool the camera into thinking a lens is on it, may be in the works to provide that capability. Hope so! (but it aint out, as of today, that I know....)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2019)

Boudreaux&Thibodeaux said:


> Adapted lenses, with no electrical connection DO NOT HAVE FOCUS GUIDE capability. They only have peaking capability. I have an R, I have Nikkors and I have an F to EF ring. No "triangles"
> 
> It has been said, that an adapter with the right "chip" to fool the camera into thinking a lens is on it, may be in the works to provide that capability. Hope so! (but it aint out, as of today, that I know....)


The Zeiss lenses he is asking about have the electrical contacts, so the question is do they work with the AF Guide Assist when using the Canon adapter.

Its not clear from the Zeiss page, so actual experience is needed. The Zeiss page says they do not work with A-Dep which certainly raises the question about them providing focus information to the camera.

Zeiss ZE


----------



## Markodmako (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you for all the responses. I ended picking up a couple of ze lenses for my R and they work perfectly with the focus guides.


----------

